# Benvenuto nel club dei cornuti



## fruitbasket (15 Novembre 2012)

sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


----------



## erab (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, *è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui*. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Se ti metti in competizione con un fantasma figlio delle tue paure non hai nessuna possibilità.
Smetti di pensare a "loro" e inizia a pensare a "te", bada bene, non ho detto "voi" ho detto "te", al
voi potrai pensare quando potrai dare a tua moglie un uomo libero da queste paure.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Se ti metti in competizione con un fantasma figlio delle tue paure non hai nessuna possibilità.
> Smetti di pensare a "loro" e inizia a pensare a "te", bada bene, non ho detto "voi" ho detto "te", al
> voi potrai pensare quando potrai dare a tua moglie un uomo libero da queste paure.


Quoto.
Benvenuto. Adesso è troppo fresca per pensare ad altro che non sia rimetterti in piedi.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


tre cosette intramuscolari:

1)-il tuo nemico e' solo la zoccola che hai in casa;

2)-non ci sono proprie "mancanze" che giustifichino le zoccole;

3)-se chiederai i dettagli tecnici scopatori oltre che cornuto sarai anche un super coglione;

per adesso puo' bastare...

ahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (15 Novembre 2012)

Credi che tua moglie abbia provato con quello la' un pistolino di 2 cm piu' lungo,quindi ora vorresti avere 4 cm in piu' di pistolino per sentirla dire "Ti amo!".
E nel contempo vorresti che lui soffrisse.
Ma sbagli l'attacco e sei destinato a perdere la guerra.
Cosi' come e' giusto che all'altro la rispettiva moglie metta le palle in morsa,cosi' tu non devi pensare a lui ma a fare ingoiare almeno incisivi e canini a tua moglie.
Forse se l'avessi sorpresa con un vibratore di plastica avresti cominciato a picchiare il vibratore?
Concentrati sull'origine del male.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Se ti metti in competizione con un fantasma figlio delle tue paure non hai nessuna possibilità.
> Smetti di pensare a "loro" e inizia a pensare a "te", bada bene, non ho detto "voi" ho detto "te", al
> voi potrai pensare quando potrai dare a tua moglie un uomo libero da queste paure.


Quoto!

Benvenuto :smile:


----------



## fruitbasket (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Benvenuto. Adesso è troppo fresca per pensare ad altro che non sia rimetterti in piedi.


è quello che continua a dirmi l'unico amico con cui mi sono confidato, ma quando passa? e come faccio a rimettermi in piedi? passano giorni buoni poi improvvisamente ricasco nella depressione totale come un tossico che torna a farsi in vena e il dolore è lo stesso del primo giorno. Mi sembra di non avere gambe abbastanza forti.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> è quello che continua a dirmi l'unico amico con cui mi sono confidato, ma quando passa? e come faccio a rimettermi in piedi? *passano giorni buoni poi improvvisamente ricasco nella depressione totale *come un tossico che torna a farsi in vena e il dolore è lo stesso del primo giorno. Mi sembra di non avere gambe abbastanza forti.



è tutto normale. ci vuole tempo...purtoppo non c'è un "tempo prestabilito" tutto dipende da te e da tua moglie.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco *le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito *(mai fedifrago tuttavia). *Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente *e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, *desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. *Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.



benvenuto,

altro non puoi fare che parlare con lei , devi regalarti tempo, dovete regalarvi tempo. tanto. e ascolto.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Credi che tua moglie abbia provato con quello la' un pistolino di 2 cm piu' lungo,quindi ora vorresti avere 4 cm in piu' di pistolino per sentirla dire "Ti amo!".
> E nel contempo vorresti che lui soffrisse.
> Ma sbagli l'attacco e sei destinato a perdere la guerra.
> Cosi' come e' giusto che all'altro la rispettiva moglie metta le palle in morsa,cosi' tu non devi pensare a lui ma a fare ingoiare almeno incisivi e canini a tua moglie.
> ...


approvo.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere* e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, *mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Perchè Fruit?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> è quello che continua a dirmi l'unico amico con cui mi sono confidato, ma quando passa? e come faccio a rimettermi in piedi? passano giorni buoni poi improvvisamente ricasco nella depressione totale come un tossico che torna a farsi in vena e il dolore è lo stesso del primo giorno. Mi sembra di non avere gambe abbastanza forti.


Guarda... quando passa è diverso da persona a persona. E da coppia a coppia. Tu dici di avere deciso di perdonarle... evidentemente credi ancora nel vostro rapporto. Ma adesso è importante che tu riprenda il tuo equilibrio, in modo che tu riesca ad affrontare e superare il dolore. Se ti serve sfogati, se hai domande chiedi, anche qui.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Ti fai troppi film in testa.
Dato che sai chi è il tizio.
Io oserei una terapita d'urto pazzesca.
Lo chiamerei e lo porterei a casa.
Poi direi adesso proviamo a fare sesso a tre.
E vedi che cosa si scatena.
Te lo dico io, non ne hai idea.
Ma è come andare sulle montagne russe, se sei cardiopatico, o la gelosia morde...occhio.
C'è gente che dopo questa terapia si è serenamente separata, perchè non ha mai più avuto il coraggio di guardarsi in faccia.

Tua moglie non fornisce dettagli perchè in pratica non li ha.
E tu li cerchi per continuare a farti il film in testa.
Ricorda che la mente proietta molto.

E te lo dico come uomo che ha avuto la ventura di vedere una con cui ha scopato, come scopava con un altro.

Meno le chiedi, meglio stai.

L'altro sia il nulla per te.


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Dillo alla moglie di lui, le farai del male, ma allo stato attuale ti dico, chi se ne frega, il male della sua moglie è pura responsabilità sua, non tua, tu sarai solo latore di una brutta  notizia, ma il portatore di questa notizia non porta colpa ricorda, la colpa è da parte di chi ha agito, ma sii chiaro con tua moglie, devi farlo perchè lei ti ha umiliato e visto che non puoi umiliare lei devi per forza umiliare lui, perchè tua moglie pagherà per il suo sbaglio quasi a vita, ma non ti sta bene che sia solo lei a pagare, anche lui deve farlo.


Oppure ti separi, ma qualcosa lo devi pure fare, cavoli.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.



Smetti di pensare a loro due insieme sei solo tu 
che ci pensi ancora ...
armai per lei è rimosso...


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> armai per lei è rimosso...


te piacerebbe...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te piacerebbe...
> 
> ahahahah



parlo per esperienza personale...
anche tu??


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

non devi metterti in competizione con un lui che nemmeno conosci, per cui devi metterti in competizione con te stesso e capire, "forse" dove hai potuto sbagliare (sempre che tu abbia sbagliato qualche cosa)
devi riprenderti la vita in mano e ricominciare.


----------



## valorizzatore (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> parlo per esperienza personale...
> anche tu??


spiegate che sono curioso!!!!


----------



## Kid (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Prima cosa: datti tempo, è davvero troppo fresca la cosa.

Ti assicuro che ciò che oggi ti sembra insormontabile, domani ti sembrerà un qualcosa di meno importante. Anzi, capirai molti meccanismi dell'amore che ignoravi, sarà quasi interessante il percorso.

Non sperare di ritrovare te stesso e la coppia di prima, perchè tutto muterà inevitabilmente e non è detto che lo faccia in peggio.

Cambia pelle, scrollati di dosso le insicurezze che ti hanno attaccato addosso. Smettila di farti film porno in testa, ce la puoi fare, è un pò come sintonizzare una radio alla fin fine.

Vedrai che in un paio di anni starai meglio.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Smetti di pensare a loro due insieme sei solo tu
> che ci pensi ancora ...
> armai per lei è rimosso...


Rimosso in che senso?
Accantonato in un angolo. Se è stata una relazione, dubito che si possa rimuoverla.


Scusa fruitbasket non è per farti buttar giù più di quanto tu sia già

Per il resto concordo con chi ti dice che lui non è un problema tuo. Concentrati su tua moglie e su quello che provate uno per l'altra:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rimosso in che senso?
> Accantonato in un angolo. Se è stata una relazione, dubito che si possa rimuoverla.
> 
> 
> ...



Non  parlo di relazioni rimosse ma di cosa si fa ci si dice e quanto si gode in un letto...
mi sembra di aver capito che i suoi flashback temporanei vadano soprattutto li...
Dubito ci si ricordino i particolari che accadono facendo sesso.....
una volta rivestita passo in un'altra dimensione e quello che c'è stato nel letto , in quella stanza rimane là ...
o per lo meno io non li ricordo ...


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dillo alla moglie di lui, le farai del male, ma allo stato attuale ti dico, chi se ne frega, il male della sua moglie è pura responsabilità sua, non tua, tu sarai solo latore di una brutta  notizia, ma il portatore di questa notizia non porta colpa ricorda, la colpa è da parte di chi ha agito, ma sii chiaro con tua moglie, devi farlo perchè lei ti ha umiliato *e visto che non puoi umiliare lei devi per forza umiliare lui,* perchè tua moglie pagherà per il suo sbaglio quasi a vita, ma non ti sta bene che sia solo lei a pagare, anche lui deve farlo.
> 
> 
> Oppure ti separi, ma qualcosa lo devi pure fare, cavoli.





la piglio a ridere...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non  parlo di relazioni rimosse ma di cosa si fa ci si dice e quanto si gode in un letto...
> mi sembra di aver capito che i suoi flashback temporanei vadano soprattutto li...
> Dubito ci si ricordino i particolari che accadono facendo sesso.....
> una volta rivestita passo in un'altra dimensione e quello che c'è stato nel letto , in quella stanza rimane là ...
> o per lo meno io non li ricordo ...


Non é che ci penso ogni momento ogni giorno. Magari qualche dettaglio l'avró anche dimenticato... Ma a volte basta un piccolo particolare e ricordo assolutamente quasi tutto.
Mi é impossibile dimenticare situazioni in cui sono stata bene...


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> parlo per esperienza personale...
> anche tu??


per carita'...ahahahah

dicevo te piacerebbe perche' come il tradimento te lo sei voluto dimenticare in fretta cosi' t'illudi che il cornuto se lo faccia passare per evitare di massacrarti...

adda' schiatta' invece...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

*ot,quasi*

Mi viene in mente quel giudice che ha allontanato il figlio Leonardo dalla madre e dalla nonna perchè deve _resettare il_ passato.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


ciao, ascolta,
se lei ti vuole ancora bene e vuole passare il suo futuro con te, e tu altrettanto, allora tutto andrà bene. ritroverete pian piano la complicità e i brutti ricordi svaniranno con il tempo. non chiedere dettagli poichè saranno l'unica cosa che fra qualche anno ti riporterà indietro nel tempo rammentandoti tutta la vicenda. quindi tieni duro e non chiedere nulla in più di quel che temo tu già sappia.  
andrà tutto bene, un abbraccio


----------



## Sultan (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie...
> .


L'hai scoperto tu o te l'ha detto tua moglie?


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Quattro settimane sono pochissime. Sei stato avvelenato, ma per fortuna di un veleno che non uccide. La vita ti riserverà altre felicità è possibilità.

Non dovresti sentire la necessità di conoscere altri dettagli. Non credo che lei li nasconda esclusivamente per proteggerti, più che altro sente che omettendoli riesce a contenere i danni. Sostanzialmente non conosce bene la portata delle tue sofferenze, ma sa che non può farci molto. Non inasprire queste difficoltà con le tue richieste, il rischio è quello di allontanarvi più di quanto lo siete già.

Nei limiti del possibile in questo momento, devi rimuovere assolutamente quel sentimento del sentirti in competizione con l'altro. Non è così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Novembre 2012)

da spassionato tradito ti consiglio prendere le distanze, anche fisicamente, per dedidarti a ciò che ti piace di più, e fare pace con te stesso e il mondo. quando (e se) torni in famiglia, non ci sarà più nulla che potrà turbare il tuo umore e, soprattutto, non chiederai più spiegazioni per una questione sfuggita di mano, le quali risposte avrebbero l'effetto da tritacarne. come cibo per gli orchi andrai bene anche a età avanzata, ma lasci che ora vivi serenamente per altri ... uhm ... 40 anni almeno?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da spassionato tradito ti consiglio prendere le distanze, anche fisicamente, per dedidarti a ciò che ti piace di più, e fare pace con te stesso e il mondo. quando (e se) torni in famiglia, non ci sarà più nulla che potrà turbare il tuo umore e, soprattutto, non chiederai più spiegazioni per una questione sfuggita di mano, le quali risposte avrebbero l'effetto da tritacarne. come cibo per gli orchi andrai bene anche a età avanzata, ma lasci che ora vivi serenamente per altri ... uhm ... 40 anni almeno?


edddai...pezzimista


----------



## Eliade (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane


Quattro settimane sono pochissime!
Aspetta almeno fino a Natale, mantieni i contatti col forum, usalo per sfogarti in qualsiasi momento tu voglia/possa e vedrai che andrà meglio!

Benvenuto. :smile:


----------



## Circe (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Ti posso dire una cosa? Continua ad odiare lui, perché quando smetterai di farlo inizierai ad odiare lei. Un abbraccio da una super tradita x anni ;-)


----------



## demoralizio (15 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da spassionato tradito ti consiglio prendere le distanze, anche fisicamente, per dedidarti a ciò che ti piace di più, e fare pace con te stesso e il mondo. quando (e se) torni in famiglia, non ci sarà più nulla che potrà turbare il tuo umore e, soprattutto, non chiederai più spiegazioni per una questione sfuggita di mano, le quali risposte avrebbero l'effetto da tritacarne. come cibo per gli orchi andrai bene anche a età avanzata, ma lasci che ora vivi serenamente per altri ... uhm ... 40 anni almeno?


Sottoscrivo quello che dice Quibbel, anche a me l'avevano consigliato subito qua sul forum: "prendi le distanze". Io sono andato avanti credendo in un famigerato colpo di spugna che però non arriverà mai finchè sei lì con lei, con lei che ti racconta stronzate non perché è bastarda (cioè... un po' lo è...) ma perché è facilissimo che menta anche a se stessa e non sia razionale.

Una volta prese le distanze (seppur con molti momenti insieme, dati i figli) la nube tossica si sta diradando, il dolore si trasforma in consapevolezza della persona che hai al tuo fianco: una debole. Non una lurida stronza, ma una debole che non ha saputo stare al mondo. Almeno nel mondo di quelli come noi.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo quello che dice Quibbel, anche a me l'avevano consigliato subito qua sul forum: "prendi le distanze". Io sono andato avanti credendo in un famigerato colpo di spugna che però non arriverà mai finchè sei lì con lei, con lei che ti racconta stronzate non perché è bastarda (cioè... un po' lo è...) ma perché è facilissimo che menta anche a se stessa e non sia razionale.Una volta prese le distanze (seppur con molti momenti insieme, dati i figli) la nube tossica si sta diradando, il dolore si trasforma in consapevolezza della persona che hai al tuo fianco: una debole. Non una lurida stronza, ma una debole che non ha saputo stare al mondo. Almeno nel mondo di quelli come noi.


riquoto l'utente con 'avatar di David Bowie in un famoso vecchio film 
è proprio così...devi proprio buttarci sopra una lastra di cemento armato sulla faccenda.
Il colpo di spugna è pressochè arduo, proprio in presenza di quell'atteggiamento descritto.
Non è un comportamento razionale ! Tutto qui. Pretendiamo razionalità da una che si è fatta
la storia fottendosene bellamente di marito e figli (se presenti). 
Debolezza? Può darsi, ma anche molto egocentrismo e smodata voglia di farsi i cavolacci propri alla faccia
degli altri.

ospite "g."


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ... perchè lei ti ha umiliato e visto che non puoi umiliare lei devi per forza umiliare lui, perchè tua moglie pagherà per il suo sbaglio quasi a vita, ma...



Ma 'sta roba che è, scusa? Da dove viene? Perché, sai, io non faccio proprio parte dei "diversamente fedeli" o traditori che dir si voglia, ma queste frasi non si posso proprio leggere, secondo me. Fanno accapponare la pelle.




Tornando IT: sono d'accordo con gli altri: 4 settimane sono NULLA. Datti tempo; solo in seguito datevi tempo. E niente rivalse con fantasmi di altrui virilità, ci perderesti e basta, sempre. Un abbraccio solidale


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma 'sta roba che è, scusa? Da dove viene? Perché, sai, io non faccio proprio parte dei "diversamente fedeli" o traditori che dir si voglia, ma queste frasi non si posso proprio leggere, secondo me. Fanno accapponare la pelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imparerai a conoscerlo...no?
Perchè Daniele c'è.

Ma non ha reagito come te al tradimento.

L'ha presa male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Imparerai a conoscerlo...no?
> Perchè Daniele c'è.
> 
> Ma non ha reagito come te al tradimento.
> ...



Infatti, è noto che io davo feste, all'epoca


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*quanto tempo è andata avanti la loro storia*



Sultan ha detto:


> L'hai scoperto tu o te l'ha detto tua moglie?



Posso sbagliarmi, ma anche il fattore tempo conta.

Nel mio caso non ho mai pensato a loro due a letto, non è un problema per me il confronto, nonostante la differenza d'età con lei, mi disturba molto molto di più sapere che è durata anni.

Il problema è capire cosa 'vogliamo' noi, noi che abbiamo scoperto di essere stati ripetutamente traditi.

E' vita avere un tarlo continuo, non riuscire più a fidarsi come prima?

E' vita lasciarlo/a  se ci manca da morire?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti, è noto che io davo feste, all'epoca


Tu vivi ancora o hai mai vissuto la tua vita in funzione del tradimento subito?
Non mi pare.

Lui si...

Spetta che arrivi marzo...e partirà...con oramai sono passati 5 anni da quando lei mi tradì...
E vanti vanti vanti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu vivi ancora o hai mai vissuto la tua vita in funzione del tradimento subito?
> Non mi pare.
> 
> Lui si...


Ho capito, ma quando il trdimento diventa una questione non di sofferenza, non di non capire, di essere devastati etc o di ricostruire etc, ma solo una questione di ONTA, UMILIAZIONE, PUNIZIONE ma in che galera autoinflitta vive? Questa cosa dell'umiliazione, poi (perché una donna ha scelto un pipino diverso? perché questo, sembra) che va restituita... io proprio sono e voglio essere altra roba da questa. Magari sono scema io, ma credo di volermi più bene di così ed essere più civile (nel senso di civiltà piena, non per offendere gratuitamente). E io non mi sono sentita umiliata. E non certo perché lo ha infilato in posti diversi dai miei.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Spetta che arrivi marzo...e partirà...con oramai sono passati 5 anni da quando lei mi tradì...
> E vanti vanti vanti...


Qui non ho capito nulla, ma forse siamo OT rispetto al contenuto del 3D, che non va bene. Specie a sole 4 settimane da un dolore così grande.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Posso sbagliarmi, ma anche il fattore tempo conta.
> 
> Nel mio caso non ho mai pensato a loro due a letto, non è un problema per me il confronto, nonostante la differenza d'età con lei, mi disturba molto molto di più sapere che è durata anni.
> 
> ...


Il fattore tempo come molti altri dettagli sono FONDAMENTALI. FONDAMENTALI.

Da lì si capisce con chi si è vissuto e con chi si potrebbe continuare a farlo. Non parlo di dettagli sessuali, è ovvio che si sarà divertito/a un porco mondo a scopare liberamente, senza l'ombra dell'impegno o dell'incombenza. Salti mortali, avvitamenti incredibili, culo, sperma, umori.

Quella è la merda, e non ci puoi competere. Devi estraniarti così tanto da non avere il tarlo, da non sentire la mancanza, da non sentirsi più in suo potere.
Questa, secondo il mio parere, è l'unica ricostruzione possibile, l'alternativa è *​ non vivere.*


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Colpevolizzi lui per salvare lei, ma e' lei la responsabile della scelta di tradirti.


----------



## Zeeva (16 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ti posso dire una cosa? Continua ad odiare lui, perché quando smetterai di farlo inizierai ad odiare lei. Un abbraccio da una super tradita x anni ;-)





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Colpevolizzi lui per salvare lei, ma e' lei la responsabile della scelta di tradirti.


A me è successo proprio questo.
Talvolta capita anche con i figli (per motivi ovviamente diversi) che, per eccesso di amore, si tenda ad attribuire
ad altri colpe che, invece, sono anche o soprattutto loro.
I figli, però, non si arriverà ad odiarli...mai
I fidanzati, mariti, compagni ed i loro omologhi femminili, invece, si può...eccome!!
Perchè quando c'è la presa di conoscenza, piombano (con fragore) al livello di "tutto il resto del mondo".
Anzi, più in basso, perchè in loro avevamo riposto delle aspettative (ci aspettavamo rispettassero un impegno morale e li avevamo "scelti" perchè reputati migliori di altri).

caro Cesto di Frutta, questo è ciò che è capitato a me... ma io non sono te, la mia storia non è la tua e tua moglie non è il mio compagno:
io, dopo un lungo percorso ed un bel po' di tempo, sono arrivata alla conclusione che per me non si trattava di
perdonare/accettare lui ed il tradimento.
Ero troppo presa da questo dolore devastante (e da mille altri dolorini e doloretti perchè la cosa è venuta fuori "alla spicciolata") da non rendermi conto del problema VERO: il mio compagno è fondamentalmente un egoista (al di là del range di normalità)... con tutto quello che può scaturire da questo (insensibilità, vigliaccheria, disonestà ecc) DA SEMPRE (e non solo con me).
non è stato un uomo che ha mal affrontato una crisi o che ha ceduto in UN momento di debolezza: è un uomo che DA SEMPRE affronta i problemi in questo modo (non solo con me), un uomo che è SEMPRE stato debole (non solo da quando è con me e non solo in quanto maschio, ma anche come uomo)... Non si tratta di una situazione circoscritta nel tempo e in ambito affettivo. in questo contesto l'aver "consumato" è solo l'atto finale di qualcosa di peggio.
tua moglie, invece?
se il suo tradimento è scaturito davvero solo da UNA debolezza o disagio di coppia mal affrontato MA TUTTO IL RESTO E' DA SALVARE (non ultimi i vostri figli, e non intendo solo per _senso del dovere_) puoi -e devi- superare tutto.
Fa male, certo.
Ci vorrà tempo, certo.
A lungo avrai nella tua testa pensieri orribili, davanti ai tuoi occhi scene orribili e nel tuo cuore sentimenti orribili...
ma verranno piano piano scalzati e lasceranno il posto a ciò che, invece, di bello e profondo aveva, ha ed avrà il vostro rapporto.
E' vero che certi eventi non si dimenticano mai del tutto, ma, secondo me, è anche vero che possono offrire un'ottima occasione di crescita personale e, _con certi presupposti_, anche di crescita per la coppia.
Tieni duro!!
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> A me è successo proprio questo.
> Talvolta capita anche con i figli (per motivi ovviamente diversi) che, per eccesso di amore, si tenda ad attribuire
> ad altri colpe che, invece, sono anche o soprattutto loro.
> I figli, però, non si arriverà ad odiarli...mai
> ...


Hai spiegato magistralmente perchè i veri amici si vedono solo e sempre nel momento del bisogno.:sonar:
E quelli in cui erroneamente abbiamo posto maggior fiducia e aspettative sono i primi a defilarsi.
Mi spiace sai, ma l'amore fa vedere le persone proprio come NON sono.


----------



## Zeeva (16 Novembre 2012)

quanto hai ragione!!


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Niente come il tradimento dimostra il potere dell'immaginazione.
l'immaginazione che supera la realtà, per poi scoprire che la realtà è ben più lunga...
perchè i traditi vogliono conoscere tutti i particolari dettagli?
il tradito sia per ricominciare sia per abbandonare, ha bisogno di un punto di riferimento.
fermare l'immaginazione, ragionare con un dato di fatto, con una certezza.
Mi riappropio dei dettagli e con questo della mia vita.
In fondo nel voler conoscere il tradito tende una mano, cerca aiuto.
Non basta che mi hai tradito, ma devo sapere come mi hai tradito.
il traditore è ben lontano da questa logica, mai ti dirà di più, e già è pentito per averti detto troppo.
Nell'omissione, nei non ricordo, nasconde se stesso, o meglio l'immagine che pensa tu abbia di lui, e che 
egoisticamete tende a conservare.
Ogni dettaglio, disgrega quell'immagine, da qui la forza per conservarla, da qui però la disgregazione della coppia, dell'unità.
Accettare adesso sta a te, consapevole che non conoscerai mai fino in fondo chi ti sta accanto,
accettare questo lato irrisolto e oscuro, dove lei può aver fatto molto più di quanto immagini.
e basta solo questa consapevolezza per renderti solo, anche se sei in una coppia.


----------



## Valeniente (16 Novembre 2012)

*Nell'omissione, nei non ricordo, nasconde se stesso, o meglio l'immagine*

E' vero, i traditi vogliono sapere tutto, si fanno del male ma insistono.

Perchè i traditori, che si dicono pentiti, sta a vedere se è vero pentimento, continuano a minimizzare e mentire, e non dicono mai tutta la verità?

Mio marito è arrivato a dirmi che 'sono cose sue, i particolari, di quando e dove si vedevano', e io vivo nel dubbio che le cose fossero ben più serie di quello che mi vuole far credere.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> E' vero, i traditi vogliono sapere tutto, si fanno del male ma insistono.
> 
> Perchè i traditori, che si dicono pentiti, sta a vedere se è vero pentimento, continuano a minimizzare e mentire, e non dicono mai tutta la verità?
> 
> Mio marito è arrivato a dirmi che 'sono cose sue, i particolari, di quando e dove si vedevano', e io vivo nel dubbio che le cose fossero ben più serie di quello che mi vuole far credere.


Sappi che il traditore non fa niente per te.
nasconde come dicevamo se stesso e inconsciamente cerca di proteggere il salvabile.
l'atto di nascondere, omettere e minimizzare l'accaduto è puro egoismo.
Ricordano bene tutti i dettagli, saprebbero descriverteli ma consciamente omettono.
salvano la loro immagine e quello che ne resta.
in questo sono peggio del tradimento, l'arroganza e la consapevolezza  ancora di poterti gestire.
In fondo aspettano solo che ti passi, poi come ti passa sono affari tuoi.


----------



## Valeniente (16 Novembre 2012)

*come si fa a decidere dopo la scoperta?*

E' tipico di marito, che oltre a questo tradimento, me ne ha fatte passare di ogni genere, minimizzare tutto.

Per lui devo 'non pensarci', facile, sei anni di tradimento, sempre con la stessa, negando sempre quando i primi sospetti li ho avuti, diciamo che sono stata scema perchè più che sospetti erano prove, ma lui negava negava negava, poi, quando non ha più potuto farlo, a fatica, ha ammesso, si, una volta, qualche volta, era lei a cercarmi, figurati se alla mia età avrei mai pensato di piacere ad una giovane ragazza, ecc, ecc,.

Anche oggi non ammette di aver perso la testa, ma non è da lui durare cosi tanto solo per qualche scopata.

Ora a parole è pentito, io mi do della scema per non averlo lasciato prima, perchè a mio parere ci sono stati altri tradimenti, diciamo passeggeri, e soprattutto perchè ho sacrificato davvero tutto per lasciare a lui la libertà di praticare il suo hobby preferito, hobby che gli permetteva di uscire sempre, fare tardi, e cornificarmi per anni fingendo di essere innamorato di me e continuando a venire a letto con me fino al giorno prima della 'scoperta', e anche dopo, perchè dopo ogni sfuriata, anche paurosa, finisce cosi.

Vorrei avere la forza di buttarlo fuori di casa, ma dopo una vita insieme e per giunta con periodi fantastici, è quasi impossibile per me immaginarmi sola.


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Novembre 2012)

grazie per le parole
alcuni vostri suggerimenti sono saggi, altri trasudano un'amarezza e un cinismo che non voglio mi appartengano, e questo è uno stimolo in più per emanciparmi da questa situazione, perchè io e la mia compagna ci stiamo mettendo davvero in gioco per superare le incomprensioni che ci hanno portato a questo. Credo che il dolore e l'amarezza scompariranno nella misura in cui io saprò sopprimere quel lato disattento e freddo che ha portato mia moglie a cercare uno sfogo irrazionale (così almeno me lo descrive) e privo di qualsiasi implicazione sentimentale.


----------



## milli (16 Novembre 2012)

Si e soprattutto devi darti tempo. 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Novembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> L'hai scoperto tu o te l'ha detto tua moglie?


Lo scoperto io. Ma sembra quasi che non abbia fatto nulla per nascondere. Che differenza fa ?


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> grazie per le parole
> alcuni vostri suggerimenti sono saggi, altri trasudano un'amarezza e un cinismo che non voglio mi appartengano, e questo è uno stimolo in più per emanciparmi da questa situazione, perchè io e la mia compagna ci stiamo mettendo davvero in gioco per superare le incomprensioni che ci hanno portato a questo. Credo che il dolore e l'amarezza scompariranno nella misura in cui io saprò sopprimere quel lato disattento e freddo che ha portato mia moglie a cercare uno sfogo irrazionale (così almeno me lo descrive) e privo di qualsiasi implicazione sentimentale.


spero proprio che il cinismo non prenda il sopravvento.
Io sono emblema del cinismo.
ma a quanto dici l'amarezza e l'odio già fanno capolino.
l'amante  lo stai odiando.
gestire le emozioni è difficile.
difficilissimo se sei solo.
tua moglie, perchè è bene che guardi in faccia la realtà non protegge te, 
ma se stessa, altrimenti ti direbbe tutto quello che le stai chiedendo anche a costo di umiliarsi, 
e umiliarti.
la strada hai ragione tu si farà in due, ma è diverso il mezzo con cui la state percorrendo.
tu a piedi... e lei?


----------



## Zeeva (17 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Sappi che *il traditore non fa niente per te*.
> nasconde come dicevamo se stesso e inconsciamente cerca di proteggere il salvabile.
> *l'atto di nascondere, omettere e minimizzare l'accaduto è puro egoismo*.
> Ricordano bene tutti i dettagli, saprebbero descriverteli ma consciamente omettono.
> ...





Spider ha detto:


> spero proprio che il cinismo non prenda il sopravvento.
> Io sono emblema del cinismo.
> ma a quanto dici l'amarezza e l'odio già fanno capolino.
> l'amante  lo stai odiando.
> ...



Secondo me chi ha subìto il tradimento (l'egoismo dell'altro, le bugie, ecc.) non è solo a piedi:
gli viene chiesto di fare (e spesso fa) il percorso con entrambe le gambe spezzate!
E capita anche che il partner rompa pure le palle (in vari modi ed a vari livelli) perchè il gambizzato è lento e pure si lamenta!!
Sono d'accordo con te riguardo all'egoismo di fondo che, ancora una volta, permea gli atteggiamenti del traditore nel "dopo bomba", quando, in sostanza, tende ancora a proteggere se stesso.
Perchè sono convinta che alla base di tutto ci sia sempre e solo l'egoismo, nel tradimento.
egoismo che, in una coppia, non può esistere a questi livelli.
Un esempio stupido, ma che ritengo calzi. Non è un tradimento fisico, ma sempre di tradimento si tratta:
una situazione familiare dove a tutti (partners+eventuali figli) sono chiesti impegno e sacrificio per problemi economici.
Uno dei partners, all'insaputa dell'altro/i, decide di acquistare PER SE' qualcosa di costoso che gli piace, che lo fa stare meglio. Qualcosa a cui non sa/vuole rinunciare ben sapendo che questo gesto, oltre a essere subdolo xchè volutamente tenuto nascosto, ha pure un ritorno negativo nella situazione economica di tutta la famiglia.
Tuttavia, il debole/bugiardo/egoista continua a giocare sporco: sarebbe disposto a fare qualunque cosa x "nascondere" il fatto ...SOLAMENTE PER SALVARSI LA FACCIA! perchè il meccanismo è questo: una parte di sè è consapevole della "bastardata"...tuttavia la parte prevalente è quella che ritiene che "occhio non vede, cuore non duole"...con buona pace della coscienza. 
Poi, scoperti, ci dicono che, se hanno taciuto, l'hanno fatto PER NOI, per non darci un dispiacere!!
E magari ne sono pure convinti, nel loro egoismo, e pretendono di convincere anche gli altri!
Non hanno saputo/voluto rinunciare...pertanto in realtà l'hanno fatto solo per se stessi PRIMA E DOPO!!
Altro che storie!
Questi atteggiamenti possono essere considerati insiti nella natura umana, ma trovo giusto siano scusabili solo nei bambini.
Bambini ai quali, però, viene insegnato a crescere, ai quali vengono inculcati dei valori...
Poi, per carità, l'educazione ed i modelli comportamenti proposti non sempre si rivelano essere stati efficaci.
Ma un adulto NON PUO' nascondersi dietro ad un dito, dare colpa "alla società", alle situazioni, trovare altri su cui far ricadere le proprie responsabilità.
Un adulto deve pensare bene PRIMA di agire e farsi carico delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
E se vuole essere considerato e trattato da adulto, deve fare l'adulto, non il bambino, al quale la mamma magari dà un castigo, ma alla fine perdona sempre tutto!!
Come si può essere buoni genitori, se si è rimasti bambini (nel senso negativo del termine)??
Poichè la perfezione non è di questa terra, la coppia dovrebbe completarsi, anche sotto questo aspetto.
Ma la cosa deve essere bilanciata. Sennò si ritorna sul discorso del rapporto sbilanciato adulto-bambino!
Non vorrei sembrare troppo "rigida" (lo sono...ma solo un po').


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> *Secondo me chi ha subìto il tradimento (l'egoismo dell'altro, le bugie, ecc.) non è solo a piedi:
> gli viene chiesto di fare (e spesso fa) il percorso con entrambe le gambe spezzate!
> E capita anche che il partner rompa pure le palle (in vari modi ed a vari livelli) perchè il gambizzato è lento e pure si lamenta!!*
> Sono d'accordo con te riguardo all'egoismo di fondo che, ancora una volta, permea gli atteggiamenti del traditore nel "dopo bomba", quando, in sostanza, tende ancora a proteggere se stesso.
> ...


No, perchè non è una regola manco per niente.
Io, da tradita, ero a piedi e con le gambe spezzate, ma il percorso l'abbiamo fatto in due.
DUE.
E non credo che il mio uomo sia l'unico traditore che si sia comportato così.
Anzi.
Credo che molti dei traditori si vorrebbero comportare comportare in quel modo, capiscono il male fatto. E pretendere che TUTTI tendano a proteggere se stessi è una grande minchiata. Oltre che palesemente falsa.
Io non ho vissuto i tradimenti che mi hanno inferto con il circo dell'egoismo, stronzo qui e ti proteggi eccetera. Mi sono messa in ascolto. Non  con tutti certo. 
Perchè se sto con un uomo, questo ha delle caratteristiche, non solo eventualmente la fedeltà, che me lo fanno amare.
E un tradimento non lo rende un serial killer, o lo rende nella misura in cui la tradita/o glielo permette.

Poi vabbè, uno dice, troppo facile dopo capire.
Se capissimo prima saremmo perfetti intanto, ma si sbaglia.
Il mio uomo era un fedele.
Mi ripeteva sempre che un mio tradimento l'avrebbe ucciso e tutto quello che dici tu sopra lui lo diceva.

Ha tradito.
Quindi?
Gli diamo fuoco?
Spazziamo via l'amore?
Non perdoniamo?
La buttiamo sull'egoismo?
Così è troppo facile.
Un tradimento non è mai confezionato da solo, e l'utente che ha scritto ha le palle per ammetterlo.


Vai per la tua strada.
Se il tuo cuore ti dice, per tutta la conoscenza che hai di tua moglie, per quello che avete vissuto, e per quello che LEI E' al di là del tradimento, *che è con te*, pur con la puttanata fatta.
Forza.
FORZA!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


Posso soltanto scriverti quello che è successo a me, le sensazioni emozioni che ci accomunano nel leggerti sono molto simili, quindi. io uscito dal baratro scrivo la mia verità e, una piccolissima parte del mio percorso simile, al tuo. 

Devi soffrire, non hai alternative, in qualche maniera quello che sei lo devi esternare, e per non fare quello che si vorrebbe fare, cioè ammazzare di botte chi ami, ammazzare di botte il bastardo, ammazzare chi al momento dovesse soltanto contrariarti nel discorso tradimento, puoi soltanto trovare la via di mezzo per sfogarti e soffrire tu per gli altri. Nel tempo, e questo cambia a secondo degli soggetti il tutto verrà metabolizzato, riuscendo finalmente a capirci qualcosa, e finalmente a ritornare te stesso. Perchè tu hai scritto una frase molto importante e vera " e continuo a non capire nulla" tu per tanto tempo avrai tanti di quei flash e sprazzi di visione vera di vita che saranno in netto contrasto con la realtà, quei flash tienili cari, saranno questi che nel tempo dovrai ricordare, perchè sono la vera essenza della vita, ed avrai tanti di quei flash brutti orribili e da incubo che continueranno ad ottenebrarti ed appunto a non farti capire nulla.

Datti tempo se ne esce fuori, ma dipende sempre se si vuole uscirne. Intanto ricordati una cosa, se sei rimasto con tua moglie e lei con te, vuol semplicemente dire che dovete vivere serenamente e non sopravvivere.


----------



## Zeeva (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, perchè non è una regola manco per niente.
> Io, da tradita, ero a piedi e con le gambe spezzate, ma il percorso l'abbiamo fatto in due.
> DUE.
> E non credo che il mio uomo sia l'unico traditore che si sia comportato così.
> ...



infatti ho scritto che "capita" cioè "succede" (mica sempre, pertanto non è sempre così, anzi) che l'altro abbia anche da dire sulla lentezza...
certo che il percorso va fatto in due!!

In un post precedente, a Fruit Basket ho scritto con convinzione le stesse cose che hai detto tu.

nell'intervento di poco fa, invece, davo ragione a Spider riguardo all'egoismo perchè SECONDO ME, a vari livelli (perchè le storie sono tutte diverse, come lo sono le persone), di questo si tratta, in fondo.
e l'egoismo è no buono
poi, ne convengo, essendo ancora bruciacchiata dalla MIA esperienza col MIO traditore, vedo forse un po' troppo in questa direzione e sulle caratteristiche di questa MIA situazione.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma* brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa*. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.


proprio ieri sera si parlava di quanto il tradimento faccia male e di quanto le testimonianze qui lo esprimano proprio perché esiste la possibilità di sfogarsi come non si farebbe altrimenti in situazioni tanto delicate. 
racconti di un'altalena che abbiamo letto tante volte , come se esistesse un percorso simile alla disintossicazione alla droga o all'alcol.sia chiaro che questo non toglie una goccia di tuo dolore personale.
da fuori sembra facile pensare a scorciatoie che facciano bypassare passaggi per arrivare a dirti subito: riacquista autostima, dimentica l'altro che deve sparire dalla tua testa, focalizzati sulla ricostruzione con l'ottimismo di chi pensa di poter fare meglio di prima con basi di consapevolezza.
se è stato solo uno sbandamento momentaneo, se ci sono le basi e la volontà ce la potete fare,regola numero uno; via la zavorra del rancore e dei pensieri di vendetta.e i tuoi figli guardali ora più di prima , spupazzateli anche un po' per attingere forza


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> sono passate quattro settimane da quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie.
> Conosco le mie responsabilità, le mie colpe da marito (mai fedifrago tuttavia). Continuo a dirmi che ci siamo fatti del male reciprocamente e me la sono cercata, che voglio ricominciare e che voglio essere felice ora, ma brucia, brucia come qualcosa che non ho mai provato prima d'ora, e ne ho passati di momenti orribili, ma mai una cosa mi aveva ucciso come questa. Lei dice di amarmi, di non provare nulla per lui, di esserci stata solo per sfuggire mentalmente ad una serie di pressioni familiari che erano divenute estenuanti (si cazzo! ma lo erano anche per me!).
> Non faccio che pensare a loro due, alle cose che possono aver fatto a letto, immagini terrificanti mi si materializzano all'improvviso davanti agli occhi, sono ossessionato dalle cose che si sono detti, dalle carezze e dalle tenerezze che si sono scambiati. Vivo giorni di assoluta serenità e ottimismo in cui vedo la possibilità di cambiare, poi basta un pensiero, un dettaglio che mi riporti a quella cosa e riprecipito in un baratro di amarezza, schifo, odio. Non ho mai provato un odio simile per nessuno se non per la persona che me l'ha presa. Continuo a dirmi che non è giusto che io sia quì a piangere e non riesco neanche a guardare i miei figli, mentre lui è felice con la sua famiglia senza che paghi per le sue responsabilità. Ho provato più volte il desiderio di dire tutto a sua moglie e di annientare così la sua vita, come la mia mi pare sia finita. L'ho chiamato qualche volta, per il gusto di tenerlo per le palle, di sentirmi più forte di lui, ma quando sono a letto con lei lui c'è sempre, è il mio metro di paragone, desidero solo darle qualcosa di più che le possa aver dato lui. Ho voglia di ricominciare, ma al tempo stesso mi chiedo perchè anche mia moglie non dovrebbe soffrire per lo stesso motivo. Ho perdonato (ho cominciato a perdonare, sarebbe più giusto dire) ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono alla continua ricerca di dettagli che mia moglie non vuol fornire, presumo per proteggermi. Mi chiedo solo quando passerà tutto questo veleno che mi sta uccidendo. mi sento a pezzi, annientato, umiliato, e continuo a non capire nulla.



Caro Fruit, non puoi ancora capire nulla: ne deve passare di acqua sotto i ponti...
E benvenuto nel club di quelli che stanno percorrendo la via della ricostruzione. Se l'hai intrapresa vuol dire che pensi ne valga la pena.
Bene, perché deve valerne DAVVERO la pena.

Dovrai essere un combattente forte e astuto perché le emozioni che ti darà il cuore ferito ti spingeranno a distruggere tutto per riscattare l'umiliazione ricevuta.
Arriverai ad odiarla tanto quanto l'amore che provi e questo ti annienterà.
Proverai una rabbia incontenibile che ti consiglio vivamente di sfogare per evitare che ti imploda dentro.
Poi, giungerà il sereno e ti sentirai bene perché illuminato dalla consapevolezza di vedere l'evento quasi come un dono per la tua crescita personale e per la rinascita del vostro matrimonio.
Ma non durerà...di colpo sarai di nuovo nel baratro e al buio, basterà un ricordo che nasce improvviso nella mente, lo stai già vivendo.
E poi il bisogno di sapere tutti i dettagli, vero atto di masochismo a cui ci sottoponiamo, ma è più forte di noi, è come se il sapere ci risarcisse del tempo che loro ci hanno negato spendendolo per degli intrusi che non c'entravano nulla con noi, mentre era tutto nostro quel tempo.
Qui, ti consiglio di far capire a tua moglie quanto per te sia importante per la salvezza di entrambi. Questi dialoghi sono indispensabili, bisogna conoscere la realtà per affrontarla.
Ecco, non ho detto niente di nuovo, sono cose che stai già sperimentando, ma è tutto quanto nella norma.

Però e ascolta bene, c'è un premio dopo tutto questo: chi non molla e arriva alla fine, perché c'è una fine, avrà un matrimonio nuovo, autentico e forte.
E i frutti che si gusteranno insieme saranno deliziosi...

Te la senti ancora di fare questo viaggio?
Io penso di sì.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Fruit, non puoi ancora capire nulla: ne deve passare di acqua sotto i ponti...
> E benvenuto nel club di quelli che stanno percorrendo la via della ricostruzione. Se l'hai intrapresa vuol dire che pensi ne valga la pena.
> Bene, perché deve valerne DAVVERO la pena.
> 
> ...



Fruit non leggere quello che scriverò. 

Diletta tu scrivi te la senti ancora di fare questo viaggio? Io mi sono domandato spesso, chissà se questo viaggio non lo avessi fatto ed avrei intrapreso un'latra scelta se sarebbe stato meno doloroso. Le mie sono solo considerazioni a mente serena, riflessioni cioè, visto che ho vissuto il dubbio mi rimane il dubbio. Sempre però dopo esserne uscito. Vale anche ?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fruit non leggere quello che scriverò.
> 
> Diletta tu scrivi te la senti ancora di fare questo viaggio? Io mi sono domandato spesso, chissà se questo viaggio non lo avessi fatto ed avrei intrapreso un'latra scelta se sarebbe stato meno doloroso. Le mie sono solo considerazioni a mente serena, riflessioni cioè, visto che ho vissuto il dubbio mi rimane il dubbio. Sempre però dopo esserne uscito. Vale anche ?


Ultimo è il limite umano no?
Osserva abbiamo un ciccio fatto in un modo.
Esso non è bifidus
Non possiamo ciulare due donne contemporaneamente.

Ogni scelta comporta la rinuncia alle altre scelte.

Rimane sempre fottuto chi non sceglie.

E lascia ad altri scegliere per lui. no?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo è il limite umano no?
> Osserva abbiamo un ciccio fatto in un modo.
> Esso non è bifidus
> Non possiamo ciulare due donne contemporaneamente.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto che "capita" cioè "succede" (mica sempre, pertanto non è sempre così, anzi) che l'altro abbia anche da dire sulla lentezza...
> certo che il percorso va fatto in due!!
> 
> In un post precedente, a Fruit Basket ho scritto con convinzione le stesse cose che hai detto tu.
> ...



mi è sfuggito il tuo intervento prima allora. Scusami

Spider, porca troia, la smetti di fare il cinico e _cinischiare_ tutti?

E per quanto riguarda il neretto....mmmmmhhhhhh, non sono d'accordo.
Un pò di sano egoismo ci rende persone più morbide.
Se io non fossi stata una traditrice prima, e quindi egoista quel tanto, oggi Mattia forse non sarebbe più con me e io con lui.
O forse io sarei devastata, perchè ragionerei solo in modo "egoismo no buono" senza tutte le altre sfumature.
E mi sarei persa un sacco di cose.
Il mio egoismo da traditrice mi ha permesso di capire. Di non farmi troppi film e di dare la giusta valenza alle cose successe, di mettermi in gioco e di capire cosa NON avevo fatto io per far funzionare tutto e avere dato in qualche modo via libera a lui, fedele, di tradirmi.

Ok vado a farmi un caffè


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio ieri sera si parlava di quanto il tradimento faccia male e di quanto le testimonianze qui lo esprimano proprio perché esiste la possibilità di sfogarsi come non si farebbe altrimenti in situazioni tanto delicate.
> racconti di un'altalena che abbiamo letto tante volte , come se esistesse un percorso simile alla disintossicazione alla droga o all'alcol.sia chiaro che questo non toglie una goccia di tuo dolore personale.
> da fuori sembra facile pensare a scorciatoie che facciano bypassare passaggi per arrivare a dirti subito: riacquista autostima, dimentica l'altro che deve sparire dalla tua testa, focalizzati sulla ricostruzione con l'ottimismo di chi pensa di poter fare meglio di prima con basi di consapevolezza.
> se è stato solo uno sbandamento momentaneo, se ci sono le basi e la volontà ce la potete fare,regola numero uno; via la zavorra del rancore e dei pensieri di vendetta.e i tuoi figli guardali ora più di prima , spupazzateli anche un po' per attingere forza



Mi dispiace solo non poterti dare uno smeraldo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi è sfuggito il tuo intervento prima allora. Scusami
> 
> Spider, porca troia, la smetti di fare il cinico e _cinischiare_ tutti?
> 
> ...


ma ti ha posto altri limiti per i quali non parlerei di giusta valenza ma di valore tuo personale.
la_ morbidezza_ delle persone è positiva nella misura in cui non è legata a convenienza, tornaconto e relativismo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi dispiace solo non poterti dare uno smeraldo.


come leggerai ho poi pareggiato


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti ha posto altri limiti per i quali non parlerei di giusta valenza ma di valore tuo personale.
> la_ morbidezza_ delle persone è positiva nella misura in cui non è legata a convenienza, tornaconto e relativismo.



no no, minerva.
Si parla proprio di sano egoismo.
Perchè io ho capito bene che il suo era egoismo da sopravvivenza in quel momento e che tutto era amplificato perchè tra me e lui c'era la guerra.
E altre cose.

La morbidezza è stata la successione normale di avere capito che il tradimento= egoismo non era un
_Tu tebe sei una merda, una nullità eccetera, io mi sono fatto i cazzi miei perchè avevo l'uccello e fottietevi_
Ma era
Cazzo, stavo come i pazzi, mi sembrava tutto nero e tu mi mandavi a fanculo. Non ho capito un cazzo e ho ceduto.

Questo è l'egoismo di chi non è un traditore e sbaglia.

Io vedo differenza. 
Anche se la parola egoismo è sempre la stessa


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come leggerai ho poi pareggiato



non ha importanza.
La stima va oltre il resto



















Fottiti


----------



## derailed (17 Novembre 2012)

io alla moglie della merda glielo direi... Lui se lo merita. Per il resto è tutto soggettivo e al tempo stesso fotocopia. Buona fortuna...


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> io alla moglie della merda glielo direi... *Lui se lo merita.* Per il resto è tutto soggettivo e al tempo stesso fotocopia. Buona fortuna...


e la moglie invece? Se lo merita?
Non puoi saperlo.
Io, se il marito della ex amante del mio compagno mi fosse venuto a dire
sai che mia moglie si scopa tuo marito? credo che gli avrei tirato una testata in pieno setto nasale, lasciandolo in terra in una pozza di sangue dicendo.
-Ma come ti permetti?-


----------



## derailed (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e la moglie invece? Se lo merita?
> Non puoi saperlo.
> Io, se il marito della ex amante del mio compagno mi fosse venuto a dire
> sai che mia moglie si scopa tuo marito? credo che gli avrei tirato una testata in pieno setto nasale, lasciandolo in terra in una pozza di sangue dicendo.
> -Ma come ti permetti?-


Si ma la moglie si merita un marito così? Testata che ci sta  ma per il resto? Io sono per il concetto , la violenza è sbagliata ma ti fà stare fottutamente bene... O almeno picchialo!!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Si ma la moglie si merita un marito così? Testata che ci sta  ma per il resto? Io sono per il concetto , la violenza è sbagliata ma ti fà stare fottutamente bene... O almeno picchialo!!!!


:carneval:

madonna quanta violenza!
mannò che picchialo. 
Ma perchè!
la prendete troppo testosteronica sta roba.

Ma scusa, pensare che l'altro sia il NULLA?(cit)

non so. a me è sempre venuto naturale pensare che le altre fossero il nulla.
Ma forse perchè sono femmunuccia  tanto delicata e _flapflap_


----------



## derailed (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> madonna quanta violenza!
> mannò che picchialo.
> ...


Non considerandolo nega la realtà e quindi un illusione. Meglio affrontarla come uno riesce. Anche se come ho detto è sbagliato perché col sennò di poi!! Ma almeno ti sfoghi!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

cacciala da casa a calci nel culo e vai a dire tutto alla moglie dell'altro...mal comune mezzo gaudio


----------



## Valeniente (17 Novembre 2012)

*il traditore deve farlo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> cacciala da casa a calci nel culo e vai a dire tutto alla moglie dell'altro...mal comune mezzo gaudio


Sarebbe solo cattiveria gratuita, che non lenirebbe un filo di dolore, deve essere il marito a confessare alla moglie/compagna il tradimento, nessun altro. Anche perchè cosi si evita la tragedia della negazione, se è il traditore a confessare non hai più dubbi, saperlo da terze persone, magari coinvolte, è molto molto peggio.


----------



## tesla (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> non so. a me è sempre venuto naturale pensare che le altre fossero il nulla.



è una forma mentis che si ha in dotazione. 
come le auto con 4 airbag, 6 airbag.
se non si ha in dotazione bisogna faticosamente costruirla, spesso senza successo.
a volte anche il conte parla di "dolore che è solo nella tua testa", che basta scacciare con un pensiero _razionale _
autolenitivo.
non so come si formi questa mentalità "easy", se sia un contributo ambientale che si insinua in certe persone e in altre no o che faccia parte del corredo cromosomico.
nel mio caso ovviamente non fa parte del corredo e nemmeno del contributo ambientale, e il pensiero "le altre sono il nulla" non lo faccio in automatico, anzi fatico a raggiungerlo anche con molto training autogeno e spietata analisi di realtà.
le altre ci sono eccome e le vorrei morte, mutilate, gravemente ferite e agonizzanti.
la colpa la "sposto" sull'altro come meccanismo di difesa.
certo la mia ex se l'è andate tutte a cercare le vaccate che ha fatto, lo capisco ora che che era soggetto attivo e attrice principale.
ma al momento era più naturale, confortante, spostare la rabbia omicida sugli altri.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è una forma mentis che si ha in dotazione.
> come le auto con 4 airbag, 6 airbag.
> se non si ha in dotazione bisogna faticosamente costruirla, spesso senza successo.
> a volte anche il conte parla di "dolore che è solo nella tua testa", che basta scacciare con un pensiero _razionale _
> ...



:up:
Ed il tutto cambia se si è uomini o donne. Parere mio questo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> Ed il tutto cambia se si è uomini o donne. Parere mio questo.


Ma non sappiamo bene come tesla veda noi uomini...
che appunto
siamo i sacerdoti
portatori del santo cresci in man che iddio ci diè

o del diavolo 
che va cacciato nello inferno.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è una forma mentis che si ha in dotazione.
> come le auto con 4 airbag, 6 airbag.
> se non si ha in dotazione bisogna faticosamente costruirla, spesso senza successo.
> a volte anche il conte parla di "dolore che è solo nella tua testa", che basta scacciare con un pensiero _razionale _
> ...



hai ragione. E' una forma mentis.
Anche per me le altre ci sono e con la facocera di mattia Dio sa quante volte avrei voluto andare da lei e tirarle una testata ma subito dopo è come se si attivasse un chip nella mia testa che mi fa sparire lei.
Credo che il fattore discriminante sia solo il fatto che in un tradimento subito, non mi sono mai sentita io sminuita, umiliata e tutto il resto.
Ma mai e manco per niente.
Anzi. Scatta l' effetto contrario.
Mi sento talmente superiore all'altra che...sparisce.
E dimenticarla diventa naturale.
Oltre a pensarla come una globale sciacquetta.

Non mi sforzo. E' proprio in automatico.
Infatti da quando sono qui su tradi, sto scoprendo molte cose sulla sofferenza inferta da un tradimento, una sofferenza che non ho mai provato e che credevo non esistesse nemmeno.
Ancora oggi leggo e faccio fatica a comprendere.
facco fatica a comprendere come una persona possa sentirsi sminuita da un tradimento che non ha apportato lei.
Come puoi sentirti meno dell'altra?
Mi è riconosciuta, nonostante tutto, un enorme empatia ma su questo caso proprio non ce l'ho.
Non capisco davvero perchè le azioni di qualcun altro possano ricadere su di te.
Feci un esempio non tanto tempo fa.

E' come andare in galera accusato di omicidio, ma l'omicidio l'hai solo letto, non l'hai perpetrato.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. E' una forma mentis.
> Anche per me le altre ci sono e con la facocera di mattia Dio sa quante volte avrei voluto andare da lei e tirarle una testata ma subito dopo è come se si attivasse un chip nella mia testa che mi fa sparire lei.
> Credo che il fattore discriminante sia solo il fatto che in un tradimento subito, non mi sono mai sentita io sminuita, umiliata e tutto il resto.
> Ma mai e manco per niente.
> ...


:sonar:la facocera sia il nulla per te.:singleeye:

Però io ste robe le farei solo perchè mi piace tanto fare esplodere casini no?
Sai scenette di commedia all'italiana dove io novello alvaro vitali...

Per esempio l'incarnata pubblica che ho dato al maresciallo del paese rimase epica...
La domenica 4 mariti che vengono a ringraziarmi...no?
E mi fanno...
Tu conte non sai niente vero di come mai è stato pestato no?

No ovvio il conte non sai mai niente...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Zeeva (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi è sfuggito il tuo intervento prima allora. Scusami
> 
> Spider, porca troia, la smetti di fare il cinico e _cinischiare_ tutti?
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti ha posto altri limiti peri quali non parlerei di giusta valenza ma di valore tuo personale.





Minerva ha detto:


> la_morbidezza_ delle persone è positiva nella misura in cui non èlegata a convenienza, tornaconto e relativismo.





Tu non sei d'accordo con me, io non lo sono con te.
E quoto, invece,Minerva.

punti di vista diversi, perchè è indubbio chesiamo diverse.
Poi, nel tuo post, Tebe, tu stessa scrivi varievolte "forse". 
Di assoluto non c'è nulla. Stessa situazione, mamomento diverso, oppure con dinamiche diverse o con un'altra persona avrebbemagari fatto scaturire un finale o una consapevolezza diversi...chissà


----------

